# duckweed-like floating plant??



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

found this just floating in a corner? stowaway? is it duckweed? why's it got little bumps if it's duckweed?

they seem to be connected somehow on the bottom. is it even a floating plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Salvinia_ species. They're floating ferns that won't get out of hand like duckweed.

There are a few featured in the Plant Finder.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks!

wonder where it came from....


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

Salvinia natans-not likely but possible
Salvinia auriculata-another not likely but possible suspect
Salvinia minima-this is the likely one

youll just have to give it some time to see how the new leaves look. Salvinia is a really great floater and uses up alot of nutrients.

heres my thread with salvinia oblongifolia and s. minima pics http://www.aquariumboard.com/forums/plant-picture-gallery/5449.htm


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

ya, was suspecting that it was minima. weird though, in the after noon i look in the little cubicle that i drilled holes in where i keep some plants that i dont want to use at the moment but also dont want to toss, and i dont see it anymore. did a few brief checks around the tank......nothing.....hmmm....was wanting to see it when it grows more.


----------

